# Where to Buy SRAM Jersey Online?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

These jerseys would be nice or any other SRAM jersey

http://www.agu.be/en/?pag=18&prod=623#


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

No dice...can't get these in the states, I've tried through their US distro reps.


----------



## jonpom (Mar 18, 2008)

not sram issue, but pretty close

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25902&subcategory_ID=1110


----------



## darrellz (Nov 9, 2007)

*SRAM jersey & shorts*

This won't help much, but I bought a SRAM jersey and bibs as pictured in your post from the SRAM website last year. They are Bergamo, great quality, and were only $100 for the set. They don't sell them any more, as far as I can tell, but I should have bought a second set.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

*You're right, doesn't help much.*



darrellz said:


> This won't help much, but I bought a SRAM jersey and bibs as pictured in your post from the SRAM website last year.


I got a SRAM Bergamo jacket off Ebay...tight Euro fit. Trying to hunt down the elusive jersey and bibs still.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

There's a medium jersey on sale at eBay. That should mean it's a small in US sizes.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Like he said, I bought a set off there website lastyear. They have a catalog out with everthing in it and it says "Just ask us" Well I do and know one knows anything. Water bottles, long sleeve jeresys, short sleeve, arm and knee warmers etc. I'm guessing it was just b.s.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

*Check Ebay*



stunzeed said:


> These jerseys would be nice or any other SRAM jersey
> 
> http://www.agu.be/en/?pag=18&prod=623#


Just bought a jersey and bib shorts.


----------

